# Sickened



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Right looking for a man .apply within


----------



## SFW (Mar 27, 2012)

Your Traps are Godly. How much do you shrug?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello,

I'm single.

I have blue eyes and long dirty blond hair (yeah, I said dirty blond, anybody got a problem with that?

I am very athletic.

I love to train.

I treat women like goddesses.

I fucking love gearz.

Egh, I dont know what else to say. Maybe that's why I'm single.


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

Ill translate the for u!

I'm single. - Since my last 1 nighter left about 45 mins ago with the complimentary Hep C, Herpes and the local STD clinics details!

I have blue eyes and long dirty blond hair (yeah, I said dirty blond, anybody got a problem with that? - I dont bathe!

I am very athletic. - I watch sports all day and night, on the telly that is!

I love to train. - Or buses!

I treat women like goddesses. - I bury them in the backyard, they meet God, ie goddesses!

I fucking love gearz. - Prone to roid rage and beating u to a bloody pulp!

Egh, I dont know what else to say. Maybe that's why I'm single. - Ankle bracelet comes off next week, then im going to fuck some street hookers!



JOKES, Vibrant seems like a nice person, and this was a load of shit! ie....joke!


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ hey it was just a joke h2otapout!

ur hot as hell, if i didnt love me wife so much, id ask u out!


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol I love my traps  ahh Irish dudes Dnt like girls dead lifting that's for sure hence I'm single lmao


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 27, 2012)

Tp, your post was good until you apologized at the end you vag


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Tp, your post was good until you apologized at the end you vag


It was pritty good :3 made me smile anyway ..


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Tp, your post was good until you apologized at the end you vag



This^^^

You can't show weakness here. 

Oh and by the way, I can take a joke so dont hold back.


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Vibrant how come no pics ;(


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Vibrant how come no pics ;(



 .... cause he is unjerked, not tan and ugly !


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah no luck ;(


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Right looking for a man .apply within



I think before we apply, there should be some body pics posted... you know, just so we can tell for certain whether you really lift or not... I wanna know exactly what I'm applying for! Haha.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Right looking for a man .apply within



If I weren't married...


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 27, 2012)

Where are these workout vids?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 27, 2012)

H20 is sexy and he knows it.....he works out


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Ah no luck ;(




dont kid urself, he was a double in the movies anaconda 1 and 2
that wasnt a snake in the water!
give him a call

(u owe me reps V)


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Info runātu i aint vain enought to record myself training  I go training not waste my time lol


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Right looking for a man .apply within



I’ll do it, love a woman that warms up with my MAX…….i love tatts to and yours are grouse……..ohh shit, i am married and have kids, in another life we could have been internet lovers, pm me for a cool story…...


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Vibrant how come no pics ;(



My beauty cannot be captured in a mere picture.



Tall Paul said:


> dont kid urself, he was a double in the movies anaconda 1 and 2
> that wasnt a snake in the water!
> give him a call
> 
> (u owe me reps V)



You bastard, that was supposed to be our secret


 reps on recharge.


----------



## Pony (Mar 27, 2012)

My Irish friend at work has a joke: What do you call an attractive woman in Ireland? Tourist.


----------



## colochine (Mar 27, 2012)

Pony said:


> My Irish friend at work has a joke: What do you call an attractive woman in Ireland? Tourist.



Lol I was going to say non existent...


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)

Pony said:


> My Irish friend at work has a joke: What do you call an attractive woman in Ireland? Tourist.



Ohhh burn.

Gentlemen grab some popcorn, there's gonna be a cat fight up in here.


----------



## Pony (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah damn predictive txt. I said Im not that vain just yet


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

How many times I have to say I ain't Irish lol and as it goes to azza have a look in a mirror dude ! Top of the morning t ya  love u loads lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2012)

you looking for a rental or a keeper?


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't know what ever comes along :3


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you a chick with a dick, or a guy with fake tits?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 27, 2012)

Im irish... Im all for tapping hot ass... but I live in illinois. you coming to me or am I coming to you... If im coming to you Im going to need at least 4 amps of sust and 1/4 once of fine cannabis a week... 
and a sex drive that is marginally higher then my twice a month wife.


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not even sure what this thread is about, but I just rubbed one out anyway. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Don't know what ever comes along :3



Well, in that case




Shout out to ireland






Clearly, I like your pics


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 27, 2012)

it aint a party until Cgrant's cock makes a appearance!!!!  Nice Boner


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2012)

coop817 said:


> it aint a party until cgrant's cock makes a appearance!!!!  Nice boner



gich!


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Smallest dick I ever seen! Congratulations juice didn't do any good to u !!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Smallest dick I ever seen! Congratulations juice didn't do any good to u !!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 27, 2012)

Fucking CGrant!!! hahahahahaha. Nigga has balls!


----------



## independent (Mar 27, 2012)

Is that a genital wart below the head?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2012)

cgrant showed his dick H2O should post up something of equal importance. To erase the cgrant image from my mind.


----------



## EARL (Mar 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> cgrant showed his dick H2O should post up something of equal importance. To erase the cgrant image from my mind.



Equal importance? Does your wife know about your blatant faggotry?

No matter what the OP posts that so-called equally  important image 
will be on your little mind of limited mental capacity for a long time.


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 27, 2012)

Until I see vag, I'm calling tranny. Sorry!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2012)

`Random said:


> Equal importance? Does your wife know about your blatant faggotry?
> 
> No matter what the OP posts that so-called equally  important image
> will be on your little mind of limited mental capacity for a long time.



STFU eddie


----------



## independent (Mar 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Until I see vag, I'm calling tranny. Sorry!



Werd. Actually I hope she is a tranny.


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Smallest dick I ever seen! Congratulations juice didn't do any good to u !!



I really doubt this since you live in ireland.  unless small redeaded guys have huge cocks.


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^shes cute and looks a little on the wild side


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^shes cute and looks a little on the wild side


Little is mild said lol


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Smallest dick I ever seen! Congratulations juice didn't do any good to u !!


hahaha, no juice for me, you ignorant bitch!


bigbenj said:


> Fucking CGrant!!! hahahahahaha. Nigga has balls!


G I C H


bigmoe65 said:


> Is that a genital wart below the head?


probably


REDDOG309 said:


> cgrant showed his dick H2O should post up something of equal importance. To erase the cgrant image from my mind.


^this


exphys88 said:


> I really doubt this since you live in ireland.  unless small redeaded guys have huge cocks.



hahahahahhahahahha


----------



## CG (Mar 27, 2012)

fuckign tranny, y u no post cock pics like me?!


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Are you a chick with a dick, or a guy with fake tits?





Cgrant said:


> fuckign tranny, y u no post cock pics like me?!


Cuz I Dnt ave a cock lol


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Info runātu i aint vain enought to record myself training  I go training not waste my time lol




gotta love that attitude, if ur not irish what are yah?


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Well, in that case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude clean ur house lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sub'd for pics of H2O....






Not the water smartasses


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> gotta love that attitude, if ur not irish what are yah?


Latvian/ Estonian / Russian mix


----------



## cube789 (Mar 27, 2012)

born in Eire ?


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Latvian/ Estonian / Russian mix



nice mix, explains alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> born in Eire ?


No


----------



## cube789 (Mar 27, 2012)

lol tease


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> I'm sub'd for pics of H2O....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 razr I missed u ;(


----------



## Tesla (Mar 27, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> dude clean ur house lol



Fucker...you just had to bump a pic of Cgrant's cawk.


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> lol tease


Moving to uk hopefully before Xmas :3


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fucker...you just had to bump a pic of Cgrant's cawk.


Agreed :/


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> razr I missed u ;(


----------



## cube789 (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Moving to uk hopefully before Xmas :3


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> nice mix, explains alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What does it explain have u ever met people like me?! Plus it ain't matter where u r from to b honest .. U get assholes everywhere...


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


Swit swoo mate init?! U from. Essex ?!


----------



## cube789 (Mar 27, 2012)

actually used to be, now more nearer central London


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> actually used to be, now more nearer central London


Sweet I might see u around


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> How many times I have to say I ain't Irish lol and as it goes to azza have a look in a mirror dude ! Top of the morning t ya  love u loads lol



We should leave together, stuff the rest of these guys, they are wishing your a tranny????????????i just want to elope, deserted island, boxs of gearz, squatting tree logs, eating what we can catch, curling coconuts, getting tanned, i could go on??????.


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Until I see vag, I'm calling tranny. Sorry!



u just wanna see vag lmao


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Fucker...you just had to bump a pic of Cgrant's cawk.



that blue vein under the head someone pointed out is probably a tumor!


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> What does it explain have u ever met people like me?! Plus it ain't matter where u r from to b honest .. U get assholes everywhere...



dated a russian girl back when, she lifted, was hot as piss and almost always high, she was fucken nutts, i used to limp out of her house 7am, a carpet burnt mess
cept she had about 5 times the tatts u got


----------



## senior316 (Mar 27, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Don't know what ever comes along :3


Real demanding like, now ain't we!?


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

senior316 said:


> Real demanding like, now ain't we!?


U won't have me so I'm in to deep depression ;(


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 27, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> dated a russian girl back when, she lifted, was hot as piss and almost always high, she was fucken nutts, i used to limp out of her house 7am, a carpet burnt mess
> cept she had about 5 times the tatts u got


Ah she sounds healthy ... I Dnt drink I Dnt do drugs  u do gear and iron :3


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Ah she sounds healthy ... I Dnt drink I Dnt do drugs  u do gear and iron :3



well nobodys perfect!


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 28, 2012)

Still need those body shots. I can't tell from your pics if you lift... oh, and no fully clothed pics! Bathing suit, lingerie, or birthday. Just sayin! Its a fair request...


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 28, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Right looking for a man .apply within




Hi. My name is James.

My likes include commitment and changing myself.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 28, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Latvian/ Estonian / Russian mix




zemelya!


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 28, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Latvian/ Estonian / Russian mix



Awesome!


----------



## senior316 (Mar 28, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> U won't have me so I'm in to deep depression ;(


Putting words in my mouth already! Boy, we are moving along fast!! Your getting to be a powerfull little shit ya know,,,all you had to say was "me need man" and half of iron mag shut down and came running in..lol! Now get over here so I can put a smile back on your face silly girl!


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 28, 2012)

senior316 said:


> Putting words in my mouth already! Boy, we are moving along fast!! Your getting to be a powerfull little shit ya know,,,all you had to say was "me need man" and half of iron mag shut down and came running in..lol! Now get over here so I can put a smile back on your face silly girl!



Ahhhhh the power of pussy! Haha


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 28, 2012)

senior316 said:


> Putting words in my mouth already! Boy, we are moving along fast!! Your getting to be a powerfull little shit ya know,,,all you had to say was "me need man" and half of iron mag shut down and came running in..lol! Now get over here so I can put a smile back on your face silly girl!



Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Rednack (Mar 28, 2012)

more like the power of the mighty cock..


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 28, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Ahhhhh the power of pussy! Haha


More like power of oiled up legs 






[/IMG]


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 28, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> More like power of oiled up legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh... I'll be right back... damn you test cyp! But thank you h2 ... You and I would have some fun girl...


----------



## senior316 (Mar 28, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> More like power of oiled up legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


purrfect! Just got my hair cut and I wood hate it if the prickly hair on the sides of my head irritated those golden thighs!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll take 8 oz of chicken breast with a few sprinkles of mrs. dash and a couple tiddlywinks of garlic salt. DON'T BURN IT. And a sweet potato and a turkey sandwich on wheat bread.

Now get off the computer and get back in the kitchen and whip that up for me. If these guys weren't on supraphysiologic doses of test, they too would be treating you. 

Cunt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2012)

Pony said:


> My Irish friend at work has a joke: What do you call an attractive woman in Ireland? Tourist.



I know a few hot Irish chicks, but the problem is their fucked up catholic upbringing ... They're too scared to put out!


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 28, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I know a few hot Irish chicks, but the problem is their fucked up catholic upbringing ... They're too scared to put out!


I discussed my ethnicity in this thread already so pay more attention .


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ im catholic, i put out, just ask Father Williams!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2012)

shes got that whole Olga Kurylenko thing happening, thats not irish lol


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 28, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Latvian/ Estonian / Russian mix



Translation:
I smell funny


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 28, 2012)

shes hot and my type I think


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 29, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> shes hot and my type I think


Lol u say that often I presume


----------



## Watson (Mar 29, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Lol u say that often I presume



hes got it hot keyd lmao

at least let us pervs see u in a nice pair of jeans and a tank top?


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

^^^this


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> shes got that whole Olga Kurylenko thing happening, thats not irish lol



Olga has nothing on h2o, I mean she is hot and all but a little thin in some of the movies I've seen her in. H2o's legs are WAY better than Olgas hands down!! I love muscular legs on a woman!!


----------



## Watson (Mar 29, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Olga has nothing on h2o, I mean she is hot and all but a little thin in some of the movies I've seen her in. H2o's legs are WAY better than Olgas hands down!! I love muscular legs on a woman!!



i love some hair on a womans.... i seen olgas in hitman, niiiiiiiiiiice

i would guess h2o is a pube free zone!


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> i love some hair on a womans.... i seen olgas in hitman, niiiiiiiiiiice
> 
> i would guess h2o is a pube free zone!



Lmao!! Yeah! It I remember the unrated version.... I'll accept trimmed over bushed if there has to be hair. If h2o is pube free then that's perfectly fine with me!!


----------



## Watson (Mar 29, 2012)

Its easier to aim in bad light when u can see the runway!


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've never had that problem. Lol. My aim is sharpshooter status!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> I discussed my ethnicity in this thread already so pay more attention .



I'm not going to read pages of drooling dogs sniffing around your panties hon


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2012)

She could well be the perfect woman……….


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2012)

Probably a trannie


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

Com'on Cap!! Ain't nothing wrong with that... join in the fun!!


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

Azza, don't burst my bubble bro...


----------



## Watson (Mar 29, 2012)

bah ill bet she doesnt put out!


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 29, 2012)

As requested jeans!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

nice!!!! That's actually a really cute picture.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 29, 2012)

Show us your cock!!!!!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you have any STD's?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 29, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> nice!!!! That's actually a really cute picture.



cmon man... cute? 
I agree with the premise of your message... but cute (your better than that)


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Starving for attention


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> cmon man... cute?
> I agree with the premise of your message... but cute (your better than that)



Lol. What were you looking for? Hot? Sexy? I was playing a mental game! If she thought I thought the pic was just "cute" then she would turn around and post a pic that was "sexy"!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 29, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> As requested jeans!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to see them eyes looking up my belly just like that


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2012)

if you guys need a woman to point out "look boobs" to you you may as well just give up now.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not what I'm lookin for LW. I just like foreign girls...


----------



## Watson (Mar 30, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> As requested jeans!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



standing and up the right way? im getting a sore neck lmao

whats with everyone saying shes got a cock? i can see lots of dissapointed guys when they find she really *IS* a woman!

if my wife fell into a woodchipper id come at her, im just saying _*IF!*_


----------



## EARL (Mar 30, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> standing and up the right way? im getting a sore neck lmao
> 
> whats with everyone saying shes got a cock? i can see lots of dissapointed guys when they find she really *IS* a woman!



Why the hell are you surprised, its a fucking bbing site. Its a culture of viewing/praising cocks.

I've said all along the place is littered with too many faggots craving e-affection from each other.


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> As requested jeans!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really hope theres a cock hiding in those jeans.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 30, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Ohhh burn.
> 
> Gentlemen grab some popcorn, there's gonna be a cat fight up in here.


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2012)

i dont think shes coming back!


----------



## rage racing (Mar 31, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> i dont think shes coming back!



She will be back....she likes the attention.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2012)

rage racing said:


> She will be back....she likes the attention.



It must be tough competing with all the other attention whore on this site 

.... She is a cutie though. Hope she is sporting a big cawk!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2012)

sfw matched her ip with a member called irishguy. maybe it means something, maybe it doesn't


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

"She" is Irish ???  ^^^


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 31, 2012)

Everyone's been saying she's a he.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2012)

IrishGuy had a buncha doods droolin' over him..... Buncha gullible MoFos. 



Speaking of hot dudes with nice bombs....where is Cellar 
door?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sfw matched her ip with a member called irishguy. maybe it means something, maybe it doesn't



Damn it


----------



## Tesla (Mar 31, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Damn it


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2012)

i wonder how many guys rubbed one out to irishguy. 

confess guys.


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 1, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> sfw matched her ip with a member called irishguy. maybe it means something, maybe it doesn't


 lmao pritty sad if I make you waste your time to something silly ;( but nah I'm using wifi so who knows maybe the hot bombshell of neighbour of mine could be him thanks for info tho


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 1, 2012)

it's ok. sfw suspected i'm my daughter and my boyfriend i think.  a lot of user share ips with other housemates etc.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's another:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/63454.html


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 1, 2012)

Awh well today sun is shining in ireland and that happens really so I'm off for walk and soak up the sun .. Have a good day yall  xx


----------



## malk (Apr 1, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> I discussed my ethnicity in this thread already so pay more attention .





are you a real Irish pikey,do you live like this..keep ya mans home nice n clean?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 1, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Awh well today sun is shining in ireland and that happens really so I'm off for walk and soak up the sun .. Have a good day yall  xx




a chio v gym nehodish shtoli?


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 1, 2012)

The picture you just posted was channel 4 my big fat gypsy wedding, filmed in uk ... and I'm not Irish either ..


----------



## cube789 (Apr 1, 2012)

^^chav ? 
what's with all the mystery ?


----------



## malk (Apr 2, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> The picture you just posted was channel 4 my big fat gypsy wedding, filmed in uk ... and I'm not Irish either ..



good show though..entertaining....ive seen borat,thats more you yes?


----------



## malk (Apr 3, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> i dont think shes coming back!



Guy's like her always come back for more.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2012)

I feel sick now, i choked the snake real hard during my reflection time the other day, as i have a hard spot for chicks and tatts, Irishguy………..YOUR DEAD!!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 3, 2012)

malk said:


> are you a real Irish pikey,do you live like this..keep ya mans home nice n clean?





This bitch is a piker ?????

I fuckin hate pikey's...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 3, 2012)

^ that's from the movie snatch? actually my daughter used to imitate the way brad pitt talked in that movie perfectly. if people haven't watched it they should, great movie.

Snatch - YouTube


----------



## Pony (Apr 3, 2012)

are you dead yet?


----------



## malk (Apr 3, 2012)

_I bet she's got Dag'g lots of them...in er ma's caravan._


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 3, 2012)

malk said:


> _I bet she's got Dag'g lots of them...in er ma's caravan._




Periwinkle blue.


----------



## malk (Apr 4, 2012)

She's got the fvckin minerals.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 29, 2014)

cgrants cock..and diesel jimmy bitching about his wife's shitty sex drive two yrs ago.....nice!

so what did this chick look like and did she turn out to have a penis?


----------



## independent (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## CG (Oct 29, 2014)

SheriV said:


> cgrants cock..and diesel jimmy bitching about his wife's shitty sex drive two yrs ago.....nice!
> 
> so what did this chick look like and did she turn out to have a penis?



Lol. Good find, forgot I posted this in the open.... Fuckin 2 year old thread

You've seen what I got. Now lemme see your dick!


----------



## SheriV (Oct 29, 2014)

n fuckin way. I wouldnt want to humiliate you with a bigger vein!


----------



## charley (Oct 29, 2014)

...old posts are better than new posts....


----------



## CG (Oct 30, 2014)

SheriV said:


> n fuckin way. I wouldnt want to humiliate you with a bigger vein!



Fine.  I'll PM you my butthole, and we can see who has the less gaped one


----------



## SheriV (Oct 30, 2014)

I bet you'd lose that one too


anyone have pics of this irish tranny?


----------

